# Smallmouth rod



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

im thinking about getting a Spey or switch rod for fishing smallies in the rivers, I'm just curious what you all think the best rod would be for this? 4, 5 or 6 wt? I'll probably be setting it up with a skagit or scandi head.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Any reason you are not just going with conventional fly tackle? Just wondering.

As far as conventional fly I tend to go with a 6 or 7 wt as I can turn over bigger flies. Since i really like to fish the popper/dropper rig I really don't go deep. I think the skagit head you speak of is for deeper fishing. Seeing most rivers in NE Ohio are not that deep I really don't see a need for it. Let me know reasons as I am always open for new learning.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

I currently use a 11 foot 6 wt. switch with a skagit head and 2 hand cast only no overhead casting so much easier casting big streamers. The 6wt works well for the fly size I like to throw but feel over gunned when playing most fish except for the occasional 20 incher. I think a 3 or 4 wt would be ok if the flies are on the smaller size IMHO as far as a Scandi head same goes if your looking to turn over big articulated streamers you are probably going to struggle. I'm no expert on this matter but I used to fish with an 8 wt singlehanded rod and grew tired of my back cast hanging up in the trees. I fished my 2 hander last summer and never once looked back. Looking to purchase a 3wt glass 2 hander for trout this year.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

I also use the same rod line setup to fish for steelhead also when the water is on the lower side when heavier tips are not needed so that's a plus in my book.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

fishing pole said:


> Any reason you are not just going with conventional fly tackle? Just wondering.
> 
> As far as conventional fly I tend to go with a 6 or 7 wt as I can turn over bigger flies. Since i really like to fish the popper/dropper rig I really don't go deep. I think the skagit head you speak of is for deeper fishing. Seeing most rivers in NE Ohio are not that deep I really don't see a need for it. Let me know reasons as I am always open for new learning.


Simply put, that's just what I like, I prefer Spey casting with at two-hander over one-handed rods and a skagit line casts incredibly easy. I can stand at the edge of the water and easily make a cast to the opposite bank with my switch and Spey rods that I use for steelhead. Personal preference is all.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Sounds cool. I've never cast a spey or switch rod. Always looking for cool ways to go after fish. Tenkara smallies would be a challenge Good luck on that rod!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I been using a Echo 3wt Glass Switcher for the past year. Saving to get a 6wt switcher Glass. Speys are just to damn big for the waters I fish when I am not in kayak. Before that I used Echo 4wt Decho spey rod for all my river fishing for a couple years and sold it as I thought I get something else and regret it totally!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I am also fishing smaller water for bronzebacks, so my rod suggestions would probably not assist you much. I use everything from a 1wt to a 7wt and pretty much everything in between. Size of the flies I am throwing and size of the water dictates which rod I carry.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

What size river are you fishing? How deep will you be fishing/ what tips are needed? Throwing light scandi flies or meaty sculpins? 
All of the above would determine what rod/line setup id go with.

Personally, I'd target a 4 or 5 wt switch lined with a OPST commando head or even the integrated airflo streamer head. The OPST is nice for tight quarters and turning over larger flies and tips with lighter grain weights than other skagit heads. And with the airflo line is nice to have the option of stripping streamers in close with out having running line loops rattling through the guides.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

mostly be fishing grand, Cuyahoga and rocky rivers... so theres a good mix of tight and big waters on all those rivers. seeing that the water will be much warmer than I'm used to fishing those rivers at I doubt i'll be throwing real heavy tips, but knowing me i'll have some bigger flies. I'm going to go with a 5 weight switch with a 360 Skagit head... I don't know anyone that has said "man, I've got too much power for this little streamer..." but I personally have been frustrated when I can't turn over a bigger fly.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Spey rod are not that great of a tool for smallmouth since almost 99% of the time you will be stripping and popping your fly just to get them to chase and they will chase down your fly up to your rod tip. During the warmer weather cycle you will drop down in fly sizes. Using an overly oversized gear will just spook the already skittish smallies so you want to be on top of game when it comes gear selection or having a couple different rods. My go to is a 6wt 10' rod with Ambush line or Airflo 40+, my other is the 3wt switch glass with 5wt line. I use my 1-2wt a lot also especially in southern Ohio and is the most you ever have and no its not to light! When I fishing Erie I use nothing less then a 8wt-10wt but this is another subject.
A lot of time where I know I be fishing different kinds of water in a given day I will take 2 rods so I can cover more efficiently.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

Yakphisher said:


> I been using a Echo 3wt Glass Switcher for the past year. Saving to get a 6wt switcher Glass. Speys are just to damn big for the waters I fish when I am not in kayak. Before that I used Echo 4wt Decho spey rod for all my river fishing for a couple years and sold it as I thought I get something else and regret it totally!



What line are you running on the 3wt switch I'm looking into purchasing one myself and not sure if I should go with a compact Scandi or just a 5wt single hand line, maybe a opst comando head. So many choices????


----------

